# Ft. Monroe VA



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Finally got a chance to take off from unpacking and fish for a little bit. Ended up with two 17" flounder. Not bad for picking a random spot.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sweet what part of VA are u in ? If I end up stationed there I'll have to find ya


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice flounder! :thumbup:

I grew up in Virginia Beach and fished that area often as a kid. There are some big ones to be found...keep looking!


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

@ox I'm at Langley afb it's about 20 mins from Norfolk or Portsmouth if you get stationed there. A lot of fishing to be done here.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

@ ontherocks I hear that there are some monsters around for sure. I hear 27"-30" are common. I also hear that the stripper and cobia fishing is good.


----------

